

Ubuntu Brainstorm: where ideas have a value? - Tichy
http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/

======
tx
The most popular ones make perfect sense, and not just for Ubuntu but for all
linuses: <http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/most_popular_ever/>

Power Management, Suspend/Resume, Network management via UI and booting time
are all huge issues on all distros I've used.

